# Calling all PEANUT BUTTER lovers!!



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Have you guys seen this?? Dehyrated Peanut Butter powder with the majority of the fat removed!! Long shelf life. Reconstitute with water and can be used in many different recipies. I haven't tried it, but it (according to reviews) really good! Anybody tried it?? I plan to order some soon. Will let you know how it is, when I get it.......
Links below for several different places that have it available....these are the CHEAP prices, else where on the web, it is ridiculously expensive (like at Amazon, the pervie store LOL!!) 
Bell Plantation PB2 Powdered Peanut Butter
FitNutz Peanut Butter Mix ::: PRODUCTS
Netrition's FitNutz Prices
If any of you have tried it, let me know if it's good.....I plan to order 5 pounds of the chunky powder!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I haven't tried it but I've contemplated ordering some myself. Please do let us know how it is if you order some! Seems like a good idea for long-term storage.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't think i'll be buying any, it comes out to about 12 dollars a pound.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

for preparedness, FAT is the expensive and hard thing to keep, you want and need the fat because that's hard to get from some animals and most plants.


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

> I don't think i'll be buying any, it comes out to about 12 dollars a pound.


No it doesn't.....if you look at the "Fitnutz" web site, they have 1 pound bags for $14.99 and 5 pound bags for $59.99 For the Chunky and $56.99 for regular. When it is reconstituted with water, it will be equal to about 3Xs as much(?????). And there is even one with more essential fatty acids, if you want a little more fat in it.


> for preparedness, FAT is the expensive and hard thing to keep, you want and need the fat because that's hard to get from some animals and most plants.


Yeah, I know, but it also goes racid....I haven't had any PB go racid, but I have had some of my oils go bad. Also.....some of us will do fine without fat for a LONG time after TSHTF!!! LOL! I could go a while and not suffer....about 40 pounds worth! And, if I can't get my Thyroid medication after TSHTF, I will STILL be fat!!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

It took about five years, but we had some peanut butter in plastic jars go rancid, even after being stored in our root cellar, where it's dark and a steady cool temperature.

Peanut butter in glass jars costs more but will keep longer, and should also be kept dark and cold. Light, heat, and oxygen contribute to making oils go rancid faster.

That said, I still think I'd like to have a couple cans of dried peanut butter put back. Mainly because I love the stuff, and it would be nice to pull it out 10 or 20 years after TSHTF and eat it! Here in the cold north there are very few nuts we can grow, and peanuts (I know...not a true nut) don't grow here either.

My own philosophy is that I'd like to have some 'treat' or fun foods stored. I have several cans of unsweetened baking cocoa stored too. Certainly not a lot of nutritional gain there! I think a true balanced diet is Mind and Body being happy! lol

I also have plenty of canned butter, shortening, cooking oil, and other fats stored. Plus we've got lots of those big, fat bears in these woods of NW Montana. The last one my husband shot, we rendered about 5 gallons of lard! I hope that remains a possibility if TSHTF. Down south, seems some places have bears and/or wild hogs. 

And like iouJC, I have some of my own fat to contribute before I have to worry about being too skinny!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've eaten the bulk cardboard-tube type cans of peanutbutter that were 10+ yrs old & they were fine initially, but exposing it to air caused it to go bad in about a month (which is when I noticed how old it was!   ) so I lost about 1/4 of the can... I have no idea how typical that is tho

are there instructions for reconstituting the powdered PB with oil as opposed to water, or a mixture of both?


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

> are there instructions for reconstituting the powdered PB with oil as opposed to water, or a mixture of both?


Not that I saw. UMMMM....could you imagine stirring it into REAL BUTTER!!! Oh, the thought makes me "_weak_"


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

*I ordered and tried the samples....*

OH MY!! All I can say is I'm GLAD.....SOOOOO GLAD I ordered and tried the samples first! 
I'm not saying it's not good....and I'm not saying it's not good for you, but OH MY!! I am REALLY REALLY glad I ordered the samples and tried it before I ordered a quantity of it!!!
It just does *NOT* taste like Peanut Butter......I'm not sure exactly WHAT it tastes like.....but it is *NOT* peanut butter!!!!
Please....try it before you buy it!!!!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks for the update and review.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Herbalife sells it and mom loves it! It is perfect for adding to the smoothies. Out of the group of people that went to our regular meeting I would have to say that it was one of their best sellers! My mom was getting like two jars a month!


----------



## LadyIvy (Jan 16, 2011)

iouJC said:


> Also.....some of us will do fine without fat for a LONG time after TSHTF!!! LOL! I could go a while and not suffer....about 40 pounds worth! And, if I can't get my Thyroid medication after TSHTF, I will STILL be fat!!


Same here! I can stand to miss a few meals if I have to.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I've eaten the bulk cardboard-tube type cans of peanutbutter that were 10+ yrs old & they were fine initially, but exposing it to air caused it to go bad in about a month (which is when I noticed how old it was!   ) so I lost about 1/4 of the can... I have no idea how typical that is tho
> 
> are there instructions for reconstituting the powdered PB with oil as opposed to water, or a mixture of both?


LOL ... once its opened here it doesn't last long at all ... a spoonful for the dog, a spoonful for me ... a big drink of milk ... repeat ...  :sssh:


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually you could probably make this stuff palitable if you added SUGAR, but that is not what I was planning to do with it. Yeah, it would probably be great in milkshakes with added sugar or sweetner of some type, but I don't know, because that is not what I tried.....guess I shoulda huh? Well I have one packet left....maybe I will try that.


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

OK....I tried it using 2 tablespoons of butter (the REAL stuff) and about 2 teaspoons of brown sugar. It was good! Could have used a little more sugar and a bit less butter. Maybe a tablespoon of butter and a 1/2 tablespoon of water. It tasted quite good. Very much like real PB, just not quite as sweet and the consistency was not quite right, got a bit too much butter in it.
That is....if when TEOTWAWKI hits, you have butter and brown sugar to spare!! But it would make a good comfort food, as well as a fair source of protein if you have animal protein to add, like milk. 
So....I change my rating, but it is with conditions...that you add precious ingredients to it which you may not have set aside for that. I give it an "-A" with brown sugar and butter, but a "D" if only with water!


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

iouJC, can you say where you bought yours from? I've purchased a couple of cans from Emergency Essentials, but haven't opened one yet. I do have jars of peanut butter in my storage and recently opened one that said to use by February 2007. I opened it and it is still good; so, no telling how long jars of peanut butter will keep; I'm betting, longer than the company would like us to keep 'em....


----------



## iouJC (Nov 20, 2010)

Idaho Lady....it is a DRY form of PB that you mix....they say with water, but th butter and sugar mixture was excellent. I ordered the sample packages from FitNutz. The website is at FitNutz Peanut Butter. There are four different kinds regular, chunky, sugar free and pro, which is a higher protein level. They also have it in very large package quantities. I may order some after all. I TRY not to eat that much PB right now, as I am on a diet, but at some point this would make a good survival food.


----------

